# Foldable Wall mounted work surface



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm trying to get into wood working but since i live in Boston i can only work in my parents small garage. Since space is tight i'm thinking a fold up wall mounted work surface is necessary instead of saw horses and plywood everytime i want to work. I'm wondering if my design is feasible or not. Let me know if there is something i'm missing or if this is structurally sound enough. the braces would of course be on a hinge and would lock into place with a few gate bolt locks. I'm only building guitars, and other small wood working projects at this point. This would be mounted on the back wall studs so i know that would be able to handle the light duty work.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/viewer-projects/tommys-wall-mounted-folding-workbench/

HTH


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree that the link above is a better option. It is equally compact but the weight rests on the floor.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I built this for my grandson in the shop.
There is nothing to lock down here. Two sheets of MDF give it plenty of weight and is very sturdy to work on.
It is nice to be able to fold it down when he is not around.
Just the idea of more elbow room feels good…...................


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

i'm going to go with this type of design wher the weight is resting on the floor. I would like to get some photos
or a sketchup plan if possible


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Open sketchup and click on the Get Models link at the top and then in the 3D Warehouse do a search for folding workbench , you will find a bunch of them.
By the way I currently use something almost exactly like your drawing and it is fine for light weight stuff, won't really work for any heavy pounding. I don't have any plans for it I just kind of did it and it's not really a finished piece just a rough folding workbench in my carport.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

The best example i found in there was a bench where the weight rested against the wall frame the folding bench hinges on. If i want the weight to rest on the floor i would need the bench length to be twice as long so i could fold the legs under it from either end


----------

